# New at root and all of this



## Marcosz94 (Oct 23, 2011)

Whell hello im really new at this so ill start, im from Mexico and over here whe dont have so much "good phones" and they are all like really really expencive like the droid x is 9999 Mexican Pesos and its only in 1 carrier, im going to buy mine in salt lake city for 125 dlls, and whnat to know where to start, like can i activate my cellphone by my self for iusacell? with put going to the company and ask to get activated for 20dlls? whats the rooms and roots good things and bad things? is it okey to buy 1 dorid x? i dont care if its not the newest here in Mexico its like the big deal whe dont have alot of smart phones, thanks for ure time


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello Marcos I'm Fredy from Honduras living in North Carolina. Welcome to rootzwiki. I wish I would help you I'm a HTC phones guy don't know much on motorola phone. But there is a cite called Droid-life.com that has a lot of info. Just do a search there. And see what you get. There are a lot of people here though that can and will help you.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

This should help

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23-beginners-guide-to-a-droid-x/


----------



## Marcosz94 (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks alot, but there are like 4 questions more that i need hahah


----------

